# why men can't win



## linescum (Sep 15, 2007)

Why Men Can't Win



If you work too hard, there is never any time for her. 
If you don't work enough, you're a good-for-nothing bum. 

If she has a boring repetitive job with low pay, it's exploitation. 
If you have a boring repetitive job with low pay, you should get off your butt and find something better. 

If you get a promotion ahead of her, it's favoritism. 
If she gets a job ahead of you, it's equal opportunity. 

If you mention how nice she looks, it's sexual harassment. 
If you keep quiet, it's male indifference. 

If you cry, you're a wimp. 
If you don't, you're insensitive. 

If you make a decision without consulting her, you're a chauvinist. 
If she makes a decision without consulting you, she's a liberated woman. 

If you ask her to do something she doesn't enjoy, that's domination. 
If she asks you, it's a favor. 

If you try to keep yourself in shape, you're vain. 
If you don't, you're a slob. 

If you buy her flowers, you're after something. 
If you don't, you're not thoughtful. 

If you're proud of your achievements, you're an egotist. 
If you're not, you're not ambitious. 

If she has a headache, she's tired. 
If you have a headache, you don't love her anymore


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 15, 2007)

Have you been following me around, that sounds like my life!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 15, 2007)

Ain't it the pure truth!!...And they think THEY'VE got it rough!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... 



You too, huh?...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds like a new reality show "Will the real loser please Standup".


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2007)

They are even setting us up in school. My wife just had me take 33 traits her teacher in her college spech class sent home and put them in the order I see her having them. I was not falling for that set up. There is no way to win this situation. I could be honest and then I'll be in the dog house. I could lie and then I am not supporting her goals of college.Some of them were kind of mean or degrading. I am going on 8 years of marriage in nov. I aint no dumba$$ I know when to say no no no. I am a mans man. I take those things they call emotions and swallow them down. So if y'all dont hear from me for a while I put one of the 33 traits in the wrong place and am trying to make up for it.Wish me luck.







Paul


----------



## richtee (Sep 16, 2007)

Eh, put 'em all in a shaker and draw 'em out one at a time, just for fun.
Then tell her how ya picked 'em!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 16, 2007)

GREAT IDEA!!!...That could work!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## -devil- (Sep 16, 2007)

hah,  yeah those are so true ... it almost isn't funny lol ...


----------

